# Okay, I know I just posted a topic. But Help! me with crate training.



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I think he can hear your family and wants to be part of whatever excitement is going on... Also I doubt that he barks the entire time, unless your family is very noisy...

I would try a recorder (voice activated) next time your out, so you can get a clear picture of the situation...


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I mean I'm sure it wasn't non stop, but still the majority of 4 - 5 hours is still a lot. My dad was in the next room trying to sleep, while watching some tv. My brother was upstairs playing a game on the tv so they weren't loud. But even if I just walk out of the room while he's in his crate he whines or barks until I get back.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Did you start leaving him alone for short periods before? I personaly think he is to young at 12 weeks to be left alone for 5 hours. I think asking him to stay quiet for 5 hours when he can hear your family members talking and moving arround the house is almost impossible. Maybe you can have a discussion with your family members to know what they are ready to do while you are away? Could they get involved in helping you training him to stay quiet? I am sorry, I am not a big help here.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

I also think 5 hours is a lot. Try training him while in your in house. Leave for a minute and if he doesn't bark or make noise then come back and give him lots of praise and a treat. Also when you come back he's barking or crying don't open the gate until he's quiet.

I know its frustrating but if you are consistent, your training will pay off.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Brenda and Juliet. I'm new to this whole puppy thing so I wasn't sure of 12 weeks was too young or not. What she do you think is okay for him to be alone?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if that's too long, or not. I know lots of people, even on these boards leave young puppies longer than that. Fortunately I have never been in the position that's required me to leave my dogs for more than a couple hours at at time.

Neither of my boys ever fussed about the crate, I believe it was because both breeders started crate training before I brought them home.

I did foster a female boston terrier though when she was a puppy, and it was horrible. You'd think the crate was a death sentence. 

I think what's happening is that he hears the other people and doesn't want to be alone and is trying to get their attention. Perhaps if it's within your budget, get a couple additional puppy size crates and place one where you sleep, one where you intend the crate to permanently be, and one in a busy spot in the home when you're not home (perhaps where the brother plays video games). I find that our noisy puppy did much better if she could see people. 

You will also probably benefit from doing "crate training games" you can search for videos on youtube.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> I'm not sure if that's too long, or not. I know lots of people, even on these boards leave young puppies longer than that. Fortunately I have never been in the position that's required me to leave my dogs for more than a couple hours at at time.
> 
> Neither of my boys ever fussed about the crate, I believe it was because both breeders started crate training before I brought them home.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Unfortunately multiple crates isn't in my budget so I only have one, but I'll see if I can convince my family to soy with him while I'm gone. I'm not usually gone for 5 hrs, usually I'm gone for about 2 hours, possibly at multiple times during the day. But even if I crate him next to my family while I'm gone he gets kinda frantic, and sometimes urinates/defecates in his kennel. The first few days I kinda smothered him with affection, but the past few I'm trying to let him be more independent.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like Dallas misses you and doesn't feel secure when you're out of sight. Since he's already happy to be in the crate when you're in the room, you have a great foundation! : ) Be sure to crate him throughout the day, for varying lengths of time and preferably when you know he's tired and/or hungry. Be in the room and give him something yummy or fun to chew on. If you're able, drag the crate into whatever room you're going to be in so that he can get lots of practice and you can still live your life! : P When he's comfortable and calm in there, go ahead and walk out of site for a second or two and come right back. He'll probably be a little excited/concerned, but just go right back to what you're doing like it's no big deal. When he's calm again, repeat! You can also drop a treat in his crate on your return so that he begins to see your walking away as a predictor of something good for him! Do this calmly and again, go right back to what you were doing. You don't want to get him riled up thinking he's going to get to play with you and then be disappointed when you don't open the door. Eventually you can start adding a few more seconds and then minutes to your absences. Keep it varied, too. So you may leave him for 3 seconds, and the next time 1 minute and then the next time 30 seconds. If you're always gone longer and longer he may get stressed that it's just getting worse and worse! This method can be customized to Dallas' needs! For example, if he whines the instant you disappear from site, then begin with just turning and walking toward the doorway as if you're going to leave, and then go back to what your were doing. When he's calm again, repeat. Do this until he stops noticing so much. Basically, he'll come to trust that you're not going to leave him after all. When you do leave the room, it's still the same concept. With repeated experiences that keep him close to his comfort zone (not upset enough to cry), he'll learn that you won't leave him stranded, after all! Dallas can't be told what is going to happen, and don't know that you'll be right back unless experience has told them so. Show him, he'll understand. : )


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks pammipoodle! I love your advice, you're always so helpful. I'll start working on this today


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, when you just *have* to leave him, see if there's a way you can make it clear that you'll be gone for a while, so it won't necessarily set back all the progress you're making. For my dog, who has separation anxiety (because I didn't do any of the things I just recommended when she was a puppy!), we practice separation at home in her wire crate, her pen, putting her on a tether, or even leaving her loose in the house while I disappear for a moment. However, when I'm going for an errand and she's going to be alone for long enough to get freaked out, she goes in her good ol' red cloth crate she's hated since puppydom. She knows what it means and I hate to upset her, but this way she also knows that whenever she's *not* in that red cloth crate, I'm not going to leave her alone for longer than she can handle. Eventually, when she can be left for long periods in the other settings, we will train with the red crate, too, so that she can relearn that even in there she won't be abandoned. : ) Btw, Lumi also barks and howls the entire time I'm gone, even if it's hours. I've recorded it. Your family could be telling the truth!


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, 
I got my mini poodle at 8 weeks old. For the first week i slept on the couch so i could be near her crate and get up whe she had to go out at night. She wasnt used to the crate and whined when i first put her in there. I discovered that if i draped her crate in thin loose balnket she quickly quieted down. I think she felt more secure with the blanket. 
She is now 13 weeks old. I put her in her crate at 7:45. I make no deal out of it. Dont say goodbye. I leave ten minutes later. I am gone from 8-12 come home for lunch. Let her out to potty and eat. Back in crate. Go back to work and i am home between 2-3. I havent heard any complaints from neighbors about barking. I sure hope shes quiet. Im pretty sure she is. 
I also fed her in her kennel for the first week and had her favorite toy and baby blankets. Funny i tried kongs and she doesnt chew them. 
I try to ignore whinng behaviors and do mot remove her from her crate until she is quiet unless i know its her potty time. Shes on a pretty good scedule.
Oh i also leave e tv on for her on animal planet. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Cin3dee said:


> Hello,
> I got my mini poodle at 8 weeks old. For the first week i slept on the couch so i could be near her crate and get up whe she had to go out at night. She wasnt used to the crate and whined when i first put her in there. I discovered that if i draped her crate in thin loose balnket she quickly quieted down. I think she felt more secure with the blanket.
> She is now 13 weeks old. I put her in her crate at 7:45. I make no deal out of it. Dont say goodbye. I leave ten minutes later. I am gone from 8-12 come home for lunch. Let her out to potty and eat. Back in crate. Go back to work and i am home between 2-3. I havent heard any complaints from neighbors about barking. I sure hope shes quiet. Im pretty sure she is.
> I also fed her in her kennel for the first week and had her favorite toy and baby blankets. Funny i tried kongs and she doesnt chew them.
> ...


Haha, I'm in the same place you were. I'm sleeping on the couch in the kitchen because all the floors are easy to clean,and its right next to the door to get him out. I'll maybe try covering him when I'm gone for long periods of time so he knows I'll be gone for a while, like how Pammipoodle suggested.
And maybe I'll try feeding him in his crate and stuff like that so he knows it's a good place to be.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

PammiPoodle said:


> Also, when you just *have* to leave him, see if there's a way you can make it clear that you'll be gone for a while, so it won't necessarily set back all the progress you're making. For my dog, who has separation anxiety (because I didn't do any of the things I just recommended when she was a puppy!), we practice separation at home in her wire crate, her pen, putting her on a tether, or even leaving her loose in the house while I disappear for a moment. However, when I'm going for an errand and she's going to be alone for long enough to get freaked out, she goes in her good ol' red cloth crate she's hated since puppydom. She knows what it means and I hate to upset her, but this way she also knows that whenever she's *not* in that red cloth crate, I'm not going to leave her alone for longer than she can handle. Eventually, when she can be left for long periods in the other settings, we will train with the red crate, too, so that she can relearn that even in there she won't be abandoned. : ) Btw, Lumi also barks and howls the entire time I'm gone, even if it's hours. I've recorded it. Your family could be telling the truth!


I try to be home as much as I can, and that's most of the day. But I have other priorities also, like work etc. And I know he's a young dog and I hate leaving him alone but I can't be there 24/7 for him. He's amazing when I'm home, but the second I walk out the room, he howls and whines to no end until I'm back  I dont want to walk back into the room because I don't want him to think that I'm back cause he's howling.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I know what you mean, Mariah! Lumi and I had the same problem when she was a puppy. She would yip and whimper and bark the *moment* I left her and I would always wait it out. But, in the end, while waiting it out won't teach them that barking brings you back, it also doesn't teach them to feel comfortable when they're alone. The best way to avoid rewarding your dog for barking in your absence, is to avoid putting them in the situation that will bring it about. : ) For example, if you have to go in the laundry room and you know you'll be gone too long for him, then bring him with you. On a leash if needed to keep him from stealing socks or whatever. Haha, Lumi loves socks! Basically, do whatever you can to keep him from "failing" when you're not able to be actively working with him. Also, while running upstairs for your shoes may only take 1 minute if you just go and do it, it may be worth your while to stretch it into 5 or 10 minutes by going toward the stairs, then returning and waiting a few moments or for a settle, then repeating until you've managed to get your shoes. It's kind of like letting kids help you cook even though they make a mess and make it take twice as long. In the end, they're gaining a skill. : )


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Pammi! I'll try this all today with him and see if this helps as all.
I know it's gonna be a process though, but he seems to be a quick learner so we'll see how this all goes.


----------

